# menopausal women going for upper GI test



## Sara123 (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi,I am going through a rough menopause with digestive problems. The new GI doctor (have been through numerous GI doctors) is someone who is very thorough. I told him that in four years I had two colonoscopies (two years apart)and everything is clean except for some diverticulosis. This new GI put me on a tablespoon of Citrucel each evening and 1 tablet of perdiem (yellow one). Also gave me prescription for Bentyl. In two weeks he wants me to go for the Upper GI Series with a Barium Swallow. With a fluoroscope they can see the upper GI the stomach and small intestine etc. I am having a motility problem.No GI doctor ever recommended that test. I say that you have to be persistent if you are not feeling well. I feel now I will get a diagnosis besides IBS-C and find out what is really wrong.If it is IBS-C I will feel better that we ruled out any other possibilities. Patience and endurance is what counts. Anyone else with menopause and going through the same thing? I know I am not alone because they keep advertising the drug Zelnorm.Looking forward to someone's response that I am not alone.


----------

